# Azek crown moulding and vinyl siding



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

When installing Azek trim, specifically crown moulding around windows and doors, how should vinyl siding be installed around the moulding profile? The profile isn't square to the siding, so outlining the trim with j-channel doesn't seem feasible. The following photos show the area that I'm asking about. How is this area of the installation generally handled?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

It doesn't look like it needs anything. It looks finished to me. Looks great.
I guess I don't understand.
Probably because I've been up too long.
Good luck and good night.


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry, those photos are from Azek's gallery. I'm trying to determine how to accomplish those results.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

We did one like this last year. I used a flat piece of azek first that was cut to the angle of the crown. Then I ran one piece of J to this angle. Ours was white trim on white siding though, so the result might not be as good with a contrasting siding/trim color.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

ive done this detail a few times. for going over vinyl you will have to fur out around all the areas getting the crown detail and any other azec trim using 3/4" plywood or pt wood. this will give you a fastening base for the azec. it will have to be 1" or so narrower than teh azec trim so you cant see the edge of the trimm and so teh siding can tuck in behind.

for the crown the returns will have to be scribed to fit to the siding tightly as shown. mind you this is just one way and how i have done it. others such as tomstruble, loneframer may have some other methods which work well also


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

I usually just pack the wall with 3/4 so the finished piece of trim covers the edge of the siding, forming it's own J. The weather resistive barrier goes behind the packer and an L bent from coil stock channels water away. Here's a couple examples.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

ok. you pretty much do the same thing i would do riz.. only difference i keep my shirt on for pics :laughing:.

i do have some photos of such houses.. however they arent hte best quality


----------

